# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  khởi động máy mà màn hình không lên !

## linht1106k1

khởi động máy mà màn hình không lên !
khi nhấn nút power thì đèn đỏ có hiện lên sau rồi tắt luôn, còn đèn vàng thì không sáng...nhưng quạt và cpu vẫn chạy bình thường. có điều là màn hình không lên...
tôi đã test thử màn hình, ram vẫn chạy bình thường.(đã vệ sinh lau chùi cpu)
vây ae nào biết giúp đỡ dùm !

----------


## Xitrum76

thế cho mình hỏi? sao bạn biết là cpu vẫn chạy bình thường, khi màn hình không lên???

hiện tượng như thế này rất khó xác định, nếu như bạn ko thể cách ly từng phần và xử lý đc,

- cách xác định cpu vẫn chạy: bật máy lên đợi khoảng 2 phút (nếu nó tắt, thì bạn bật lên lại, cứ làm như thế khoảng 2 phút,) sau đó bạn thử rờ vào cái fan quạt coi có nóng hay ko? nếu nó nong nóng hoặc âm ấm => cpu chạy => và ram của bạn cũng chạy => main có 1 vài vấn đề nhỏ

- nếu main có vấn đề nhỏ thì làm sao? cách ly toàn bộ, như ổ cứng, cd ra, sau đó cho ó chạy độc lập (chú ý là có ram và cpu nhé, nếu có card vga càng hay ha). và sau đó bạn thử clear cmos và bắt đầu bật lại, nếu có hiện tượng như cũ, bạn có thể mang main đi bảo hành hoặc sửa là đc rồi đó, vì ở đây ng ta sẽ có nhiều linh kiện để tiến hành cách ly và cô lập vùng hư hỏng nhiều hơn khi ở nhà.

chúc bạn may mắn nhé

----------


## trungvu

nếu ko hư cái speaker cuả case (kêu khi khởi động lên - tiêng bip) thì là do các phần cứng. 
còn nếu hư rồi thì bạn kiểm tra cpu, chân cắm (thường socket 478) hay bị chênh lắm và ... làm theo computer là được [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## vemaybayvietmy06

đây là bệnh thường gặp của các mainboard dùng vài năm rồi,do nhiều nguyên nhân.
*1. do mainboard bị mất xung clock* 
- do hỏng mạch clock gen 
- do hỏng mạch ổn áp vrm (gặp ở các mainboard có tín hiệu pgood đi vào mạch clock gen)
*2. do mainboard bị mất tín hiệu reset hệ thống* 
- do lỗi nguồn atx => mất tín hiệu p.g (tín hiệu báo nguồn tốt) 
- do hỏng mạch ổn áp vrm hoặc không gắn cpu vào mainboard (trên tất cả các mainboard pentium 4) 
- do hỏng mạch ổn áp 1,5v cấp cho các chipset - do hỏng mạch ổn áp 1,8v cấp cho các chipset - do hỏng mạch ổn áp cho ram (chỉ gặp ở các mainboard có tín hiệu pwr_gd báo về từ mạch ổn áp cho ram) 
- không có jumper clear cmos (tuỳ dòng main, một số mainboard không có jumper vẫn có reset) 
- do bong chân chipset nam
- do hỏng chipset nam
*3. do cpu không hoạt động hoặc không nạp được bios* 
- do hỏng hoặc bong chân chipset bắc (khi chipset bắc không hoạt động sẽ không có tín hiệu cpu_rst khởi động cpu) - do chân socket gắn cpu tiếp x úc không tốt. - do sử dụng cpu có bus không được mainboard hỗ trợ - do chân ic- rom tiếp xúc kém hoặc không tiếp xúc - do lỗi chương trình bios
*phân tích*: - quá trình khởi động trên có sự logic với nhau, bộ phận trước hoạt động sẽ tạo ra tín hiệu cho bộ phận sau hoạt động, vì vậy nếu tắc ở mộ bộ phận nào đó thì toàn bộ các mạch phía sau của quá trình khởi động sẽ không hoạt động. - ví dụ: nếu chipset nam hỏng thì các mạch phía trước vẫn hoạt động như - mạch khởi động, nguồn atx, các mạch ổn áp, mạch clock gen. nhưng các mạch phía sau sẽ không hoạt động được như - chipset bắc, cpu, rom bios.  từ quy trình khởi động trên ta có thể phân bệnh này ra làm 3 bệnh như sau. 1) quạt nguồn có quay nhưng không có xung clock (đèn clk không sáng) 2) có xung clock (đèn clk sáng) nhưng mất tín hiệu reset hệ thống (đèn rst không sáng hoặc sáng không tắt) 3) có tín hiệu reset hệ thống (đèn rst sáng rồi tắt) nhưng cpu không hoạt động hoặc không nạp được bios (đèn osc và đèn bios không sáng)
nếu bạn có card test main thì dể bắt bệnh chính xác hơn-chúc bạn thành công

----------


## ductri2102

> thế cho mình hỏi? sao bạn biết là cpu vẫn chạy bình thường, khi màn hình không lên???
> 
> hiện tượng như thế này rất khó xác định, nếu như bạn ko thể cách ly từng phần và xử lý đc,
> 
> - cách xác định cpu vẫn chạy: bật máy lên đợi khoảng 2 phút (nếu nó tắt, thì bạn bật lên lại, cứ làm như thế khoảng 2 phút,) sau đó bạn thử rờ vào cái fan quạt coi có nóng hay ko? nếu nó nong nóng hoặc âm ấm => cpu chạy => và ram của bạn cũng chạy => main có 1 vài vấn đề nhỏ
> 
> - nếu main có vấn đề nhỏ thì làm sao? cách ly toàn bộ, như ổ cứng, cd ra, sau đó cho ó chạy độc lập (chú ý là có ram và cpu nhé, nếu có card vga càng hay ha). và sau đó bạn thử clear cmos và bắt đầu bật lại, nếu có hiện tượng như cũ, bạn có thể mang main đi bảo hành hoặc sửa là đc rồi đó, vì ở đây ng ta sẽ có nhiều linh kiện để tiến hành cách ly và cô lập vùng hư hỏng nhiều hơn khi ở nhà.
> 
> chúc bạn may mắn nhé


sẵn tiện cho ké luôn nha[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] cho hỏi là clear cmos bằng cách nào có thể sử dụng đĩa hirent boot được ko?

----------


## seolopmam

> sẵn tiện cho ké luôn nha[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] cho hỏi là clear cmos bằng cách nào có thể sử dụng đĩa hirent boot được ko?


ổ bạn mở nắp máy hông ra, sẽ thấy 1 cục pin màu trắng sáng, sau đó tháo cục pin đó ra cho ngoài khoảng 5 phút (chú ý: không đc cắm điện, vì nếu cắm điện thì cách rút pin để clear cmos không có tác dụng bạn nhé)

chúc bạn may mắn

----------

